# Mother Nature is the Original Machinist



## CalgaryPT (Aug 12, 2019)

This says it all:

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...echanical-gears-ever-found-in-nature-6480908/


----------



## DPittman (Aug 12, 2019)

Well that is pretty cool.  I've always marvelled at how some of mechanics/feats were duplicates of biology (flying/movement,various chemical engineering accomplishments, etc) but I never would have imagined that a gear like mechanism wasn't solely a human developed concept. 

Now I wonder if there are any prehistoric ameboes that actually used an internal combustion engine as means of locomotion? !


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 24, 2019)

Note to self: I must stop Googling anything insect-related late at night. As a result of this gear mechanism search on Google the article suggested for me next was about a tiny hair and face mite that lives on most of us. It has no anus and so just explodes and dies after 14 days: http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/n...crawl-and-have-sex-on-your-face/#.XWH27JNKjOQ

Jeeze Laweeze.......I just wanted to know about tiny gears, that's all.


----------

